# Username



## supercrom

Can we change our username?

There are lots and lots of registered people that don't use their username since months. I would like to change mine, but there is another user identified with that username... 

Maybe some users can be delete because they have never been active. There are about 8142 users so far.

¿Podemos cambiar nuestros nombres de usuario siempre y cuando no se crucen con los de usuarios inscritos antes?

Gracias


----------



## mkellogg

I don't want to get in the business of deleting a username and giving it to somebody else.  It might get ugly...  Maybe if somebody has 0 posts.

Another thing that I don't want to spend time doing much is merge usernames.  If you were to sign up for a second username, I could merge your current name into that name. (You keep your post count and the name on the posts will change, too.)

Let me offer this to any member who writes in this thread by the end of the week:  I'll merge one member name into another.  But you have to respond in this thread here!!!

Also, I reserve the right to change my mind if it gets too ugly!

Let's see if cuchuflete decides to get rid of that unnecessary accent in his name...

Mike


----------



## alc112

Hola Mike!!!
Podría ser posible cambiar mi a minuscula por una mayuscula?
Gracias


----------



## vachecow

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Let me offer this to any member who writes in this thread by the end of the week:  I'll merge one member name into another.  But you have to respond in this thread here!!!Mike


Why would I want to do that?


----------



## mkellogg

alc112,
I'll try, but I'm not sure that it will work.  Do you want ALC112?

Mike


----------



## alc112

mkellogg said:
			
		

> alc112,
> I'll try, but I'm not sure that it will work. Do you want ALC112?
> 
> Mike


no, thanks
Mejor déjalo así. igual muchisimas gracias
Regards


----------



## cuchuflete

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I don't want to get in the business of deleting a username and giving it to somebody else.  It might get ugly...  Maybe if somebody has 0 posts.
> 
> Another thing that I don't want to spend time doing much is merge usernames.  If you were to sign up for a second username, I could merge your current name into that name. (You keep your post count and the name on the posts will change, too.)
> 
> Let me offer this to any member who writes in this thread by the end of the week:  I'll merge one member name into another.  But you have to respond in this thread here!!!
> 
> Also, I reserve the right to change my mind if it gets too ugly!
> 
> Let's see if cuchuflete decides to get rid of that unnecessary accent in his name...
> 
> Mike



Aha!  your secret resentment appears, Sr. Máximo Líder.  Yes, it is unnecessary, for sure, but it resulted from my attempt to register as Cuchuflete in a literary forum.  The name was already taken by an innactive user!  I added the tilde for obvious reasons, and ...well now it feels like an old pair of sandals!  It's also something that particularly upsets a few of our grammarian colleagues.  

If it bugs you, I can certainly live without it Mike.  Just make the change, but don't tell me.  Sort of like eating pulpo or percebes the first time...just do it, and ask questions later.

Losing the ´ certainly cannot be worse than getting used to myself after I shave off the beard or moustache.  In a week or so I can't even remember what I looked like with them.

Bueno Sr. Mike the Barber, do your worst!!!

Cuchu, formerly Cuchufl*é*te


----------



## Eustache

Hi Mike!, jeje my english is a little bit basic, so I would like to chance my user name but I guess the chance is a little bit complicated, I can understand you because I work with computer and internet application.... God! sometime the settings drive you crazy right!..

well, if you guess that to make the chance is complicated dont worry about this!, but if you guess that the chance is feasible I would like this username: Eustache

thanks!!!! and congratulation... this forum is great!!!!


----------



## mkellogg

Cuchu, I'll only change it if _you_ want it changed. I do think the accent lowers the number of PMs you get from members who can't figure out how to create the accent.

vriverad, please sign up for that opther name with a separate email, so I can merge your current name into the new one.

Mike


----------



## Jana337

Mike, I'd rather be Jana instead of jz337. When I was choosing the nick, I didn't know (or realize) that it would appear on the screen anytime I post.
Thank you in advance for the merger

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Oh no, I checked the user list and Jana is already there...
OK, then Jana337.
Thanks,

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Would that mean that I am supposed to login under the new nick?

Jana


----------



## Eustache

hi Mike!!!!, I created a user call Eustache, merge the information when you want!!

thanks!, vriverad


----------



## cuchuflete

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Cuchu, I'll only change it if _you_ want it changed. I do think the accent lowers the number of PMs you get from members who can't figure out how to create the accent.
> 
> vriverad, please sign up for that opther name with a separate email, so I can merge your current name into the new one.
> 
> Mike



If it can be changed, I'm all for deleting the *'*.  It seems to provoke at least one message each week from a new forero, informing me that it is "incorrect".  I'd rather deal with a few extra PMs!

Thanks for the courtesy Mike.

Qxu


----------



## vachecow

Could I get rid of the 121 on the end of my name?


----------



## supercrom

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> If it can be changed, I'm all for deleting the *'*.  It seems to provoke at least one message each week from a new forero, informing me that it is "incorrect".



Since you mention the *´* (the accent mark) on your username, I can say that I thought it was a French word... Now I see it isn't. It is a kinf of Spanish word!

*CROM*


----------



## mkellogg

I'll try to make all the requested changes tonight!  So if you have trouble logging in tomorrow, try the new username.

Mike


----------



## supercrom

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I'll try to make all the requested changes tonight! So if you have trouble logging in tomorrow, try the new username.
> 
> Mike



Great job!, Mike
You are the real almighty admin.

*CROM

*P.S. But I still have my very own petition, maybe you can delete users who are not active more than three months (you can specify this in the policy or rules).


----------



## Jana337

Thank you Mike, you are terrific!
And I concur with Crom's P.S.

Jana


----------



## mkellogg

I just made the changes.  Let me know if you have any problems.

Crom, I didn't change anything for you because I didn't see a requested new name!

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I just made the changes.  Let me know if you have any problems.
> 
> Crom, I didn't change anything for you because I didn't see a requested new name!
> 
> Mike



Does this mean that you've given me a haircut?  Will it ever grow back?

Qxu


----------



## Eustache

Thanks Mr. Mike!!! I have my new account!!!!  it was so kind of you!


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Mike,
you have just saved me about 331 keystrokes per day!  And you have freed me from the attacks of the grammatically correct!  With the new haircut, I think I'll change my avatar to something more dashing.

Qxu nee Cuchufléte aka Cuchu aka Cuciu


----------



## El Hondureño

I hope this is not to late, should I go and change my name to El Hondureño now?


----------



## supercrom

El Hundurano said:
			
		

> I hope this is not too late, should I go and change my name to El Hondureño now?


Hi

I recommend you to register a new user with the username "El hondureño", then send a PM (Private message) to mkellog with your request.
It is possible that he merges both accounts into only one.

*CROM*


----------



## the-pessimist

Hi Mike - is this offer still open? it is really important!


----------



## roana

mkellogg said:


> I just made the changes.  Let me know if you have any problems.
> 
> Crom, I didn't change anything for you because I didn't see a requested new name!
> 
> Mike



Hello ! I have had my account since 2011 I believe, but haven't used it all this time. Today I decided to update my account as I have started to use Wordreference more and more often with my writings and so on. I don't really like to use "roana", is it possible to change it to MLoraV ? I believe it is not in use. Please, let me know how to make this change.

Thanks a lot !
ex Roana ....hopefully MLoraV soon


----------



## jann

Hello Roana. 

Please see the information on the Contact Us form, notably:





> *Can you change my username?*
> If you have more than 100 posts, yes, please find an unused username and write me below.
> If you have fewer than 100 posts, please just re-register under a new  username and stop using your old account. You will need to use a  different email address with the new account; if you want to use the  same email address, you must first change  the email address on the old account to something else.



Although today was your first post, I realize you have had your account here for over 6 years, and you might have a large number of subscribed threads plus a few saved private messages.  This makes your situation a little different from the average recently-registered and low-postcount member who wishes to change usernames.  So if this is your case, I recommend that you write to Mike using the Contact Us form to explain the precise nature of your situation and why it would be helpful for you to keep your current account under a new username, rather than simply creating a new account.

Jann
moderator


----------



## roana

Hi Jann, thanks for your prompt reply.
I will follow the first suggestion: I will re-register under a new user name and stop using this account  - I will change the email first. I just realised that I had this account for such a long time, but it has been unattended most of the time.
Regards, ex - roana


----------



## Mackinder

Mister Mike could you please change my username to *Mackinder*? Thank you!


----------



## mkellogg

Ginazec said:


> Mister Mike could you please change my username to *Mackinder*?


Sure, if you follow directions and send the request through the Contact Us form.   This helps me keep all the requests in one place.


----------

